# What are your best rrsp picks-stocks, etf's, or other. (Canadian or US-listed)



## allenn5 (7 mo ago)

TFSA almost maxed for this year. Higher tax bracket this year. What would be considered a viable amount of income to contribute to a rrsp-(from articles) 37k-55k-65k? For U.S.-listed: Amount to justify against currency exchange fees. what would be current fair/lower fees for exchanging currencies? Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

There're 3 questions listed in this "Retirement" thread:

1. *What are your best rrsp picks-stocks, etf's, or other. (Canadian or US-listed)*
2. What would be considered a viable amount of income to contribute to a rrsp-(from articles) 37k-55k-65k? 
3. For U.S.-listed: Amount to justify against currency exchange fees. what would be current fair/lower fees for exchanging currencies? 

So what's your question relating to Retirement? Perhaps you can pick one so other posters can respond accordingly.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

TomB's view:


My best investment might not be ideal for other people. We have some risk tolerance in our RRSP. IMO, my best investment should be little more than a curiosity to you unless your ideas, tolerances and strategies align perfectly with mine.
Viable? Do you mean provide a viable retirement? Often, the best RRSP contribution is the contribution headroom as cited on your CRA NOA but there are also situations in which an RRSP contribution is not the best idea so there is no sound bite answer.
If you feel burned by currency exchange, as I do, a good solution is to look at crypto trading and exchange fees. This will help you see established banking systems as a great value.


----------

